

SSH shortcuts through Bash aliases on Ubuntu - codepunker
http://www.codepunker.com/blog/ssh-shortcuts-through-bash-aliases-on-ubuntu

======
mooism2
1\. Add an entry to ~/.ssh/config instead of adding a bash alias: it works
with scp/sftp as well as ssh.

e.g.

    
    
      Host dev
      Port 22222
      IdentityFile ~/.ssh/icantreadwhatyourprivatekeyfilescalled
      User dev
      HostName dev.web3box.com
    

\--- then ssh dev logs you into your dev box.

Read man ssh_config.

2\. Why in the world are you running sudo? Even if you are logging in as root
on the remote server, sudo only has an affect on the local machine.

~~~
codepunker
I guess you're right there. Will fix that.

Thanks for spotting this!

